# Will be riding all winter for the first time.



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

I need a winter jacket. There are so many choices. Can someone suggest a good option?
Thanks


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

respro100 said:


> I need a winter jacket. There are so many choices. Can someone suggest a good option?
> Thanks


1. I don't mean to be an ass but there are literally dozens of threads discussing winter jackets. I mean, we beat this dead horse into a pulp. Use the white search window. Make yourself a cup of coffee, type "winter jacket" and hit enter.

2. The key to being comfortable is layering. If you layer correctly you will stay dry and warm wearing lighter clothes in the same temps which would have you cold and clammy using warm winter heavy layers. I can recommend CRAFT base layers, and their stuff in general.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with the layering suggestion. I bought a cycling "jacket" once, but I never wear it anymore. Shell plus layers is far more versatile.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

My favorite are form-fitting Windstopper or Windtex front jackets. To me they just look like a long sleeve jersey, but the wind doesn't blow thru. The current ones I have are a Castelli RossoCorsa and a Sugoi RS 180. If it's not too cold sometimes I just wear a base layer shirt underneath, but for very cold days a long sleeve jersey too.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

I came from the UK, cycled through every winter. UK winters were harsh 
The key as above is layers, outer layer fully waterproof, shorts are best if not too cold, if cold waterproof trousers over shorts. In real cold and wet I used waterproof shoe covers as well, nothing worse than freezing wet feet. Don't forget gloves, below zero I wore full finger gloves with ski gloves over the top.Black ice in the corners can be a problem, I lost it badly a couple of times, very lucky no serious injury
Lights and bright colours, be visible


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Of course, depending on where you are riding that can mean various things as far as temperatures and conditions. I have the Gore Phantom jacket Gore Bike Wear Phantom 2.0 SO Jacket | Competitive Cyclist which has a windproof front and can be used in a variety of temperature depending on your layers. You can also remove the sleeves, which makes it extremely versatile for changing conditions. It is well designed and works great.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Pearl Izumi Elite thermal soft shell for when you really need a jacket. Layers and shell for the rest.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

iJ.intermediate_s7 - ASSOS of Switzerland

Layer under and over as needed.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

For the mid 40s and below: I use a soft shell jacket with a windstopper front, fully permeable back to help vent sweat, and layer as needed. Layers are long sleeve jerseys, synthetic or merino wool. I'm currently using a Gore Phantom II jacket. For the legs, I use tights with a windstopper front. 

In the 30s, I'll add a windstopper vest with fully permeable back over (or under) the jacket.

50+ I'll just wear the vest with long sleeve jerseys or short sleeve jerseys with arm warmers.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> I agree with the layering suggestion. I bought a cycling "jacket" once, but I never wear it anymore. Shell plus layers is far more versatile.


I appreciate the difference between 'cold' and 'wicked cold' and switch from an Assos Intermediate (long sleeve jersey with windblock) to the AirJack (more thermal but not as heavy as their Fugu was) as needed--with appropriate layers added.

It is important to dress for riding temps and not overdress and the shell plus layers really makes a lot of sense in the PNW where you are dealing with damp cold and overcast most of the time.

The OP should tell us where he will be riding to get better advice


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Assos _S7 Bib Tight Guide | Competitive Cyclist

I know this is about jackets, but Assos just put out a whole new line of tights that are pretty nice. I, for one, do not like layering my legs. I can't stand multiple layers over my knees and I also can't stand my knees to be cold. Therefore I go with a single pair of tights, no leg warmers, no knee warmers, no shorts with tights over them, just a pair of tights. These tights are as skookum as tights get. The Habu's are really fantastic for most people that don't deal with "wicked cold." CC isn't the cheapest though. The UK and ebay probably have them cheaper as usual.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Lallement said:


> Of course, depending on where you are riding that can mean various things as far as temperatures and conditions. I have the Gore Phantom jacket Gore Bike Wear Phantom 2.0 SO Jacket | Competitive Cyclist which has a windproof front and can be used in a variety of temperature depending on your layers. You can also remove the sleeves, which makes it extremely versatile for changing conditions. It is well designed and works great.


+1. Bought it on sale for half price at REI back in June to have in case it was cold on the descents doing the Markleeville Death Ride. I had a bad experience riding down Mt. Diablo on an unseasonably cold rainy day with shaking so badly I had to slow to a crawl and I was inducing speed wobble even not at speed.

Turns out it was a great decision to use a backpack and carry it with me. It was 32 at the top of Monitor Pass. I stopped and put it on for the downhill both ways. I was comfortable while others were shaking so badly they had to slow down for control. Not sure what the chill factor is going 40+ at that temp, but the jacket saved me. 

I like the jacket but other jackets may do just as good or a better job. It fits me well and is very comfortable to wear. One thing I dislike is layering with a shell that isn't form fitting enough to keep it from flapping in the wind. My rain jacket is like that and I will need to find one that fits better.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

9W9W said:


> ....I can recommend CRAFT base layers, and their stuff in general.


My long sleeved CRAFT base layer is the most amazing cycling garment I have. Keeps me toasty warm and wicks moisture away very well!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I like a light jacket with multiple layers underneath. This can be tailored to any riding condition. If you buy a jacket based on your coldest temps, you're gonna suffer (sweat) on less cold days. With multiple layers you can strip some off if you're over dressed on a less cold day.
You want a jacket that's windproof on the front and breathable on the back.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a Burley jacket that I use when it gets into the 30's. I think it's important to have a jacket that you can adjust on the fly -- open it up when climbing, zip it down when descending. Its often colder when I commute in than when I go home, so its good to be able to adapt. Burley discontinued the jacket, but its a lot like this Showers Pass jacket:

https://www.showerspass.com/products/mens-elite-21-jacket

You want pit zips and a back draft flap. I bought it from a recommendation of someone on this forum (MB1) that it was the best jacket he'd ever had. It is a good cold weather jacket. 

For cool weather, I use this Boure jacket. They can be done custom for a small up-charge (25%). I like the jacket because it has a panel on the chest/stomach area, but not on the arms. My arms often get hot. 

PRO Thermal Cycling Jacket - Bouré Bicycle Clothing


----------

